# Big SoCal Euro Gathering - Nov 17th - Sponsored by APR



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Official Website

The Big SoCal Euro Gathering, on November 17th at the Qualcomm Stadium in San Diego, is one of SoCal's largest Euro Gatherings. APR Employees will be on site to support EuroCode Tuning and Pure Motorsport, two of APR's leading and highly recommended High Volume Dealers in the Southern California area.

This is your chance to take advantage of labor free installs on APR ECU Upgrades at the show! APR's world famous labor free hardware installs will also be offered on many items, including APR High Pressure Fuel Pumps. Customers purchasing APR FSI or TSI K04 Turbocharger Systems can also take advantage of labor free installs! Just show up, get an appointment and save a big chunk of change!

For full details on the event, visit the Official Website, Follow us on Facebook for updates and remember to Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

APR is officially on the West Coast!


----------

